# Refrigerator to big?



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

Just moved to a new2me house. In the kitchen, the fridge sits between a wall that is between the garage and house. The door on the wall swings in and is 30.5 inches in depth from door frame. My fridge needs 32.5 to clear door. What is my best/easiest/quickest way to make it fit.

Demo door frame and studs then rebuild it over 3".
Move cabinets/sink down six to 8" (new counter installed in 2 weeks)
What do y'all think? Any other options I am not aware of.


----------



## MattRez (Mar 19, 2013)

I think time and price will help help. Depending how easy each one is. If u have another door to get wide things in/out of house why not just get a smaller door if it is a 36". It probably is if it's an exterior. Just change it to a 32". Is changing refrigerators not an option?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------

